# are morio worms more nutritious than meal worms???



## hayleyb24 (Dec 18, 2009)

as above ?: victory:: victory:


----------



## SnakeEater (Apr 6, 2009)

i would say they are pretty much the same, just that they are bigger so u have to feed less of them.


----------



## hayleyb24 (Dec 18, 2009)

ok thank you :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd prefer a roast dinner or a curry maybe?? But if on the breadline, i'd probably go for the morio's. More to them, fill you up more.

Oh, for your rep's!! Silly me.


----------



## hayleyb24 (Dec 18, 2009)

ha ha :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: i ment for a beardie


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

hayleyb24 said:


> ha ha :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: i ment for a beardie


Oh, silly me!!


----------



## hayleyb24 (Dec 18, 2009)

:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

hayleyb24 said:


> as above ?: victory:: victory:


A bit yes, Moiro worms(Superworms) also brake down easyer than Meal worms.

Nutritional Value of Feeder Insects


----------



## hayleyb24 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

morios have a thinner exoskelliton which means they break down easy, and they are the same as mealies, but only as a treat.


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

leopardgeckomad said:


> morios have a thinner exoskelliton which means they break down easy, and they are the same as mealies, but only as a treat.


They are fine as a live food staple for reptiles such as adult beardies, I've seen many people using them as staple (including me) and nothing bad happened so far because of that.

However giving a variety of insects and not relying just on one is always a good thing.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> morios have a thinner exoskelliton which means they break down easy, and they are the same as mealies, but only as a treat.


Have you got a link to evidence of this?


----------



## hayleyb24 (Dec 18, 2009)

thank you for the replys we are getting some roaches aswell just wanted to see what could be used as a staple and how good they are for a beardie :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I've been feeding my beardie on morios for a while. He'll eat these even if he's turned his nose up at most other live food. There was an article discussing the nutrient value of live foods and morios were one of the best, but I don't have a link to it to hand. I'll post it if I find it. Meanwhile, this is interesting (but maybe a bit biased...?):

Morios | Super Giant Mealworms | Live wild bird food | Reptiles

I think morios are OK as a staple, but I always give mine a variety of gut loaded, dusted live food. By the way, I managed to get hold of a load of jars of veggie baby food cheap. This is great for feeding the bugs... and the beardie!


----------



## hayleyb24 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you for that will definatly be getting some he loves anything that moves or even looks like its movin :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## Daíthí (Apr 23, 2010)

Variety is the spice of life and all that! Just like any healthy diet, variety and balance is important, so morios can be part of a nutritious, healthy diet, but I try to avoid using any one thing as a staple, though crickets, locusts and morios would be my three most used live foods.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Have you got a link to evidence of this?


It's what i've always beleaved to be the case. There is more out there if you can hunt it down.



> Mealworms have thick exoskeletons and thin "bodies" underneath so they have a lot of indigestible chitin and hardened proteins and not too much usable food value. Superworms have much thinner exoskeletons, much more gutload potential and more muscular bodies so they have more meat and less impaction risk (for lizards).





> Superworms are in fact more easily digested when compared to mealworms since they have less chitin. Small superworms have even less chitin. *Nutritional Analysis of Superworms:*


Carolina Pet Supply: April 2006


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*bite*

i was told by our local pet supply store that they, like crickets, have to be eaten other wise they will bite the beardie and you. Is this true


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

are the transformed bettles more nutrisus than the grubs ??


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*i have a similar post*

i asked a similar question about the meal worm/ beatle and i was told that beardies dont like the beatles. pity my favourite has to come together PMSL


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

richnlou said:


> i asked a similar question about the meal worm/ beatle and i was told that beardies dont like the beatles. pity my favourite has to come together PMSL


my beardies enjoy eatting them


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*strange*

it was on of the mods, who told me they dont that hers dont like them. But then again, spike is nuts, he mops up the meal worms when we let him out. he ignores 
crickets and loves size 5 hoppers, they dont have a hope, he is on them like a lion on an antelope


----------

